# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Как кастрируют программу?

## мезай

Я ребятки чайник, да еще и деревянный, поэтому, в какую тему воткнуть свой вопрос не знаю. Вопрос такой: когда я убираю программу или документ в корзину, откуда они легко возвращаются, vindows (?), тем ни менее, запрашивает подтверждения операции: "Вы действительно хотите удалить...?" Но в интернете, кликая не иконку выставленную как публичная оферта, программа подтверждения не запрашивает. Щелчок, и деньги ушли. Однажды, после списания денег, за неведомые услуги, я обратился к сотруднице Интернет-провайдера, и функция подтверждения акцепта, у меня появилась: после щелчка по иконке выставленной как публичная оферта, в правом нижнем углу экрана выскакивала табличка: "Сайт ... пытается списать с вас деньги. Разрешить? Нет?" Т.е., судя по всему, Интернет-провайдер, каким-то образом кастрирует программу, убирая из нее функцию запроса подтверждения.
Прошу объяснить мне деревянному, как это может делаться. Можно ли отследить эту операцию?

----------

